# Question about Net 2280 USB device controller



## dinkyverma279 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am using Net 2280 USB device controller PCI card on PC. Can anybody have idea how many maximum endpoints do it support?

Regards,
dinky


----------



## johnea (Jul 23, 2009)

hi dinky,

I'm looking for one of these cards now. 

Where did you get yours?

I found this spec of the endpoints, etc:

Standard USB 2.0 Hi-Speed Interface (USB 2.0 Logo Certified)
Standard USB B Connector
12 USB Endpoints (5 dedicated, 6 configurable, 1 control)
4 Scatter Gather DMA Controllers for initiating PCI Transactions
8051 CPU for additional device management needs

The linux gadget support:

http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.30/drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.c/


----------

